# GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe?



## patty5ia (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any information about this resort?  I can find no reviews.
Any info would help.  Thanks.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm guessing this is not the one in Florida?  Sorry.:ignore:


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 17, 2006)

This is located on the northern California coast - Point Arena, Calif.


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 19, 2006)

Is this a new resort?  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 21, 2006)

Patty, I have no idea I'm just trying to be helpful? 
http://www.virtualcities.com/vacation/ca/n/can53v10.htm


----------



## ljb (Aug 21, 2006)

RCI lists the following website/e-mail information this (Gold Crown?) resort:

GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe  (#8771) 

www.pointarenalighthouse.com 
palight@mcn.org 

*I sent the following e-mail to the above address:*


_"Can you give me any additional information on the timeshare accomodations? I have a unit on hold for 6/23/07 but have been unable to find any photos or additional information, just a website that lists vacation rentals--but none of them appear to be timeshare.  I am a little confused!  Thanks."_

*Here is the reply I received.  *

_"The Point Arena Lighthouse does not have any timeshare accommodations. I am unsure who you have a unit on hold with."_
Marlene Hurst
Point Arena Lighthouse
877-725-4448

Looks like another RCI mess-up--I would proceed with caution.  One would assume that, if RCI is listing these weeks, there are in fact timeshare units available somewhere??  However, there seems to be no telling what you'll be getting--let alone that it may prove NOT to be the GOLD CROWN accomodations they are describing!  If anyone has the time to call RCI and see what THEY have to say about this, I'd be most interested as I'd guess others would be!


----------

